# Burstner 820



## bren96 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi

I'm considering selling my Burstner 747 and going for an A Class. 

The only one I've seen that has a double dinette is the Burstner 820 and I really like the look of it too.

Is there anyone out there with one?

Would love to know what they are like to live with. 

Are there any other manufactures that have a double dinette in an A class?

Thanks

Brendan


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

N+B have the Arto with a double dinette its the LE/EG or something model


----------

